# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF v.4.17.X

## yurik_ageev

Народ поделитесь эмулятором или взломанной конфигурацией Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF v.4.17.X
За ранее спасибо

----------

Ребенок (14.11.2015)

----------


## yurik_ageev

Вышло обновление для Штрих-М версия 4.19.08
кому нужно пишите в личку

----------

Eduard (12.12.2014), Tki (19.01.2015), Tokio78 (22.10.2012)

----------


## gurkini

> Вышло обновление для Штрих-М версия 4.19.08
> кому нужно пишите в личку


Прошу выслать на gurkini@yandex.ru Заранее спасибо.

----------

BonyeN (30.10.2012)

----------


## BonyeN

> Вышло обновление для Штрих-М версия 4.19.08
> кому нужно пишите в личку


 И мне пожалуйста вышлите на bnv_bel@mail.ru, заранее благодарю

----------


## AlexM

Прошу выслать на torn_ch@mail.ru Заранее благодарю.

----------


## TMM00

Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5 ts-irbit@mail.ru

----------


## dbakan

Если не затруднит, эмулятор для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF v.4.18.03, на dbakan@mail.ru

----------


## SergeyP67

> Вышло обновление для Штрих-М версия 4.19.08
> кому нужно пишите в личку


 Прошу выслать на transfer21@mail.ru Заранее благодарю.

----------


## AntropovSergei

Очень нужен эмулятор для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF v.4.19.01, на sergei_antropov@mail.ru
Заранее огромное спасибо

----------


## Eduard

> Вышло обновление для Штрих-М версия 4.19.08
> кому нужно пишите в личку


Данное обновление содержит журнал для Росалкогольрегулирования?

можно мне прислать на edi_night@mail.ru

----------


## Tki

> Вышло обновление для Штрих-М версия 4.19.08
> кому нужно пишите в личку


Если не затруднит, скиньте Штрих-М версия 4.19.08 и эмулятор (если есть - хасп перестал распозноваться) vasbox@mail.ru Заранее спасибо большое :)

----------


## kosstik81

Можно мне выслать обновление штрих-м: торговое предприятие проф м 4.19.08
на  kon-smolenkov@yandex.ru
заранее спасибо.

----------


## kiriknik

Ребят,вышлите и мне,пожалуйста
Kiriknik@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо)

----------


## Марина22

Пожалуйста, скиньте Штрих-М версия 4.19.08 и эмулятор, заранее благодарю

---------- Post added at 17:29 ---------- Previous post was at 17:22 ----------

Пожалуйста, скиньте Штрих-М версия 4.19.08 и эмулятор, заранее благодарю wigrijanowa@mail.ru

---------- Post added at 17:29 ---------- Previous post was at 17:29 ----------

Пожалуйста, скиньте Штрих-М версия 4.19.08 и эмулятор, заранее благодарю wigrijanowa@mail.ru

----------


## Usoup1C

Доброго времени суток!
Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор ключа для Штрих-М на zelimhan199495@mail.ru
Заранее Спасибо!!!!

----------


## StavrKurt

Пожалуйста, скиньте и мне Штрих-М версия старше 4.17.08 и эмулятор, буду очень благодарен slavkurt@mail.ru

----------


## nura88

Добрый день! Пожалуйста, если кто может отправьте эмулятор на Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF v.4.17.X nura.88@mail.ru 
Буду очень благодарна.

----------


## Ребенок

> Если не затруднит, скиньте Штрих-М версия 4.19.08 и эмулятор (если есть - хасп перестал распозноваться) vasbox@mail.ru Заранее спасибо большое :)


Очень присоединяюсь к просьбе bsv_71@mail.ru

----------


## Genaji

Можно мне выслать обновление штрих-м: торговое предприятие проф м 4.19.08
на Genaji@mail.ru
заранее спасибо.

----------


## rs310

Можно мне выслать обновление штрих-м: торговое предприятие проф м 4.19.08 
на rs310@yandex.ru 
заранее спасибо.

----------


## Hron21

Нужен "Журнал учета объема розничной продажи алкогольной и спиртосодержащей продукции", конфигурация  4.13.04

----------


## k1mn

Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ. Версия 4.20.01
Вышли пожалуйста обновление на почту 679494@mail.ru 
Срочно надо для ЕГАИС...

----------


## rs310

Всем здравствуйте!
Могу вам сказать точно что толку точно не будет от обновления Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ на последнюю версию для ЕГАИСА
Так как разработчики придумали гранулу которая прошивается в ключ и она платная. Кому нужно обращайтесь на офф. сайт штрих-м.

----------


## Katz080679

> Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ. Версия 4.20.01
> Вышли пожалуйста обновление на почту 679494@mail.ru 
> Срочно надо для ЕГАИС...


и avk9@mail.ru если можно... и можно версию 4.20.03)))

----------


## _Lex

Доброго времени суток!
Люди добрые, скиньте, пожалуйста, эмулятор на Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ. Версия 4.14.09, буду благодарен.
azavaruev@gmail.com

----------


## Барбос

Доброго времени суток, если есть возможность киньте комплектик программы торговое предприятие 4 на почту. ruchkinmv@mail.ru

----------


## amazonika

Здравствуйте, если кто может отправьте эмулятор на Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF v.4.19.X на nika77707@list.ru
Буду очень благодарна.

----------


## andrey1cbit

Люди, скиньте плиз какой нить свежий релиз ТП 4, есть база старая, надо обновить чтобы на 5 ку перейти. Заранее благодарю, andrey1cbit@yandex.ru

----------

